# Ferret Food?



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Alpha vs James Wellbeloved?

I've seen the British Ferret Club are sponsored by Alpha, but i've also heard James Wellbeloved ferret food is also good?

I feed my own dog JWB at the moment so I know their dog food isn't bad, but wanted to check with you more experienced people


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have never tried alphas, but all mine are happy on jwb


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

look at the ingredients of both and make your decision


----------

